# sealed testimony



## b_anaana

Ştie cineva cum s-ar traduce "sealed testimony"? Am căutat în câteva dicţionare de termeni juridici şi n-am găsit nimic.
Vă mulţumesc pentru ajutor


----------



## jazyk

Dovadă scrisă ? _Sealed testimony _apare în multe articole privitoare la Roman Polanski. Poate că poți să le citești pentru a avea o idee mai bună.


----------



## farscape

_Sealed testimony_ este o mărturie/dovadă la care publicul nu are access - este numai pentru uzul curţii şi al celor implicaţi în process.

Later,


----------



## b_anaana

Mulţumesc mult. MI-aţi fost de mare ajutor.


----------

